# Tick activity



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Is anyone seeing any tick activity around west branch or rose city area yet? Just wondering if I have to douse my clothes in permethrin before I come up on Tuesday.


----------



## Fishhead80 (Jun 7, 2012)

I was up that way today me and 2 dogs no protection talk grass, pines and hardwoods not one of them ugly bloodsucking bastards

Sent from my SM-J337AZ using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

One crawled up my pant leg couple days ago and nephew had one after cutting grass today. Elk lake just south of west branch.


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

had a few in northern Osceola county yesterday while turkey hunting. I'm sure they are out and about there too


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Not too bad yet in Charlevoix/Otsego County but we've had some nighttime lows close to freezing. My clothes are treated with permethrin nonetheless.


----------



## FISH_4_TROUT (Aug 18, 2010)

They’re terrible! I’ve walked the bank of a small creek north of M-55 twice now, and had ticks on me both times. The first time I was out of my truck 5 minutes, and found 5 ticks in my truck and on me. Today I went back there again to check things out, and while standing there, I felt 3 more crawling up my leg. Tick checks are a must now when I get home.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Soak your clothes in permitherin and tape your pants legs shut, don't forget your hat and deet on your bare skin. That's what I do to keep them off from me.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Is anyone seeing any tick activity around west branch or rose city area yet? Just wondering if I have to douse my clothes in permethrin before I come up on Tuesday.


Be on the save side and just treat your outfit with permethrin and wear it.


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

Live in the Thumb and the ticks are absolutely horrible,NEVER in 30 years have we seen anything like this,with 4 Labs and outdoor activities daily we are constantly scraching,lol,but will continue to do checks rather than live in Chemicals.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

I had 4 on me yesterday close to home in Mid-Michigan. Worst year I can remember.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I have been talking to the neighbors and between the three of us hunting mushrooms and cutting wood we have only found two on us.


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

walked about 75 yards through the woods around Mio yesterday. found 1 on me when i got into the car.


----------



## 84_mcbeaver (Feb 5, 2020)

I just spent the weekend at the Rifle River Rec Area. Didn't see any on me but found one in my car on the drive home.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Just got back from Roscommon this past weekend. I found 2 ticks on me and my brothers had one each. Not bad considering we spent most of the day walking in the woods.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Treating your clothes or wearing insect shield is pretty much a no-brainer.

Good luck!

P.S. Insect Shield sale


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

So for those of us that do these activities every day whether all day or for a few minutes should load up on chemical every single day? Good thinking! Pass on that.


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Is anyone seeing any tick activity around west branch or rose city area yet? Just wondering if I have to douse my clothes in permethrin before I come up on Tuesday.


As bad or worse than the last few years. If I spend any time outdoors (pretty much every day), I pick a tick or several off my clothes, hands, or neck. The dogs each pick up several per day, and before they come in for the night they need to be thoroughly searched.
My mom had one buried in her neck, classic bullseye, and it appears to be a black legged tick, which I thought were almost non-existent in NE MI. She's been prescribed antibiotics for two weeks.
That being said, I don't feel the need to treat my skin or clothes with chemicals. A thorough body check at the end of the day is sufficient for me ... but then again, I'm not repulsed at the idea of them crawling on me like some people seem to be.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Sprayed down and still ended up with a hitchhiker between my shirt and hoodie yesterday. I shared one with the wife 2 weeks ago after a walk. She was none too happy but we got it before it attached.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't have a problem with bugs of any kind crawling on me but I do have a problem with the carp that ticks bring with them.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

In Emmet County here. Worst I have ever seen ticks. A few weeks back when we had that warm snap, We found 7 on our dogs in 3 days. immediately started tick treatments after. I had 2 crawling on me yesterday after looking for morels...


----------

